# I want to weigh BAJILLIONDY pounds!!!



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

That's my new goal. To weigh BAJILLIONDY pounds.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 17, 2009)

get eating then :eat1:


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2009)

You're like fucking Ghandi, Steve Biko and Michael Collins rolled into one epic revolutionary being.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bajillion


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> You're like fucking Ghandi, Steve Biko and Michael Collins rolled into one epic revolutionary being.




Damn straight.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay... but what will you do if this thread reaches a bajilliondy?


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 17, 2009)

That's the spirit, but I think a real number might be more effective.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

When you reach your goal, I want to see Billy Mays narrate your documentary!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2009)

I want to weigh a bajilliondy pounds too. This is because I think breathing is overrated. :wubu::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Okay... but what will you do if this thread reaches a bajilliondy?




I will implode, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I want to weigh a bajilliondy pounds too. This is because I think breathing is overrated. :wubu::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:




Opening my eyes is overrated....I want to be so fat my eyelids have rolls!


----------



## bexy (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you told Tyra?!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

bexy said:


> Have you told Tyra?!




I prefer Jeremy Kyle, lol. I'm going to represent all the bajilliondy pounders in the UK


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I will implode, lol.



Please buy a video camera beforehand, because if you do this, I will judge you. 







Wait. I mean... oh gosh, that's awesome. Wait - I mean... I'm concerned that could injure you, the implosion. You'll poke your eye out!! Wait.... I mean... that's great, because imploded things generally are immobile. Wait...


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> That's my new goal. To weigh BAJILLIONDY pounds.



Do you have a scale which can measure that amount and an object or assortment thereof which can meet the goal?

I'm in your thread, playing with your linguistic framing.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Do you have a scale which can measure that amount and an object or assortment thereof which can meet the goal?
> 
> I'm in your thread, playing with your linguistic framing.



No scale. I'm just going to assume that when the floor breaks and I am upstairs AND downstairs at the same time...I'm in the general ballpark for bajilliondy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to hell for this. lol.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm going to hell for this. lol.



That's where the party's at.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> That's where the party's at.



Hey, can you draw?? I would so love to see what my figure would look like at bajilliondy, lol.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a musician, not an artist, but I envision something akin to this:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> I'm a musician, not an artist, but I envision something akin to this:




LOL. Is my head in the hole? And what's with the terrible rash? Am I dying or something?


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And what's with the terrible rash? Am I dying or something?



I reckon it's because your gravitational pull has enveloped the sun.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I reckon it's because your gravitational pull has enveloped the sun.



SWEET! The world revolves around ME!!!!! I knew it would if I was a bajilliondy pounds!


----------



## mossystate (Mar 17, 2009)

.................


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Am I dying or something?



Well, at Bajilliondy, certain health complications become unavoidable. Stem-cell research should eventually aide in that regard and in the meantime, just be thankful it's not cancer.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Seth Warren said:


> Well, at Bajilliondy, certain health complications become unavoidable. Stem-cell research should eventually aide in that regard and in the meantime, just be thankful it's not cancer.



Well, we all gotta go sometime


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 17, 2009)

I think if you really get to weigh bajilliondy pounds you might be regretful of the consequences. Perhaps you should go slowly and first weigh majilliondy and see if you like it.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

I must be on the right track to my goal as I broked my underwear toodae







It kills me to misspell things!! But I tried!!!

And yes, tis a true tidbit for you all to chew on...if you like worn torn undies


----------



## Emma (Mar 17, 2009)

I must spread some rep around before giving it to bigbellyssbbw but in reply, yes, yes we are


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> I think if you really get to weigh bajilliondy pounds you might be regretful of the consequences. Perhaps you should go slowly and first weigh majilliondy and see if you like it.




Nah. That's like playing scratchers when you could be playing the powerball lotto, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 17, 2009)

ok kids, it's my bed time. I'm still soooo skinny at 550+ that I have a full time job. At bajilliondy pounds the tax payer will have to support me! hahaha.

Have fun, and play nice


----------



## Tad (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> SWEET! The world revolves around ME!!!!! I knew it would if I was a bajilliondy pounds!



I was thinking that maybe the 'implosion' would be from you turning into a black hole....which after all eats everything near it, so there would be no need to stop gaining! 

Could it get any better than that?


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 17, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well, we all gotta go sometime



And weighing a bajilliondy would be a great way to do it.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 17, 2009)

thread is offensive to people who weigh bajilliondy pounds

proposing secret bajilliondy pound board


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 17, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> You're like fucking Ghandi, Steve Biko and Michael Collins rolled into one epic revolutionary being.


are you kidding? she's, like...if Ghandi and Joan of Arc made a baby, and then that baby went on to give birth to Wonder Woman, and then Wonder Woman and Chuck Norris had a baby, they'd drop that baby in a vat of AWESOME JUICE... she'd have only _half_ the sheer epic amazingness of BigBellySSBBW.

BigBellySSBBW, i wan 2 worchip at ur altair, kthx


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 17, 2009)

When 3 or more 'yo mama's so fat' stings actually apply to you, you win the Bajilliondy Award. So I guess the question is...DO you have to have your picture taken from a helicopter? And when you sit around the house, do you LITERALLY sit around the house?


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 17, 2009)

When you sit around the luxuriously appointed Tuscan villa, you sit AROUND the luxuriously appointed Tuscan villa.


----------



## Suze (Mar 17, 2009)

i want a separate board for this kind of practicing


----------



## Preston (Mar 17, 2009)

This thread is the best thread in the history of ever.

Carry on.


----------



## NoWayOut (Mar 17, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> When you sit around the luxuriously appointed Tuscan villa, you sit AROUND the luxuriously appointed Tuscan villa.



This is the smartest board on the Internet.


----------



## marlowegarp (Mar 18, 2009)

Natch. It is smart to the bajilliondith power.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 18, 2009)

Your gonna need a loooooot of food stamps.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Your gonna need a loooooot of food stamps.




yeah I am! Good thing they haven't outlawed junk food on food stamps. I'm going to have the mostess hostess, lol.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

So, that's a one followed by HOW many zeroes?


----------



## Shosh (Mar 18, 2009)

How about "If this thread gets 1000 responses you will gain to Bajilliondy pounds"


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> How about "If this thread gets 1000 responses you will gain to Bajilliondy pounds"



And that, is what we call "motivation"


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> How about "If this thread gets 1000 responses you will gain to Bajilliondy pounds"


 

Oh God. It would take A LOT more than 1000 posts, lol. I'm sooo not that easy


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 19, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I want to weigh a bajilliondy pounds too. This is because I think breathing is overrated. :wubu::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:



:happy::happy:
_THAT_ is the funniest line of the month!


----------



## kayrae (Mar 20, 2009)

I read that as over ated



CurvyEm said:


> I want to weigh a bajilliondy pounds too. This is because I think breathing is *overrated.* :wubu::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 20, 2009)

I really can't believe that "Oh yeah! Well I want to be a BAJILLIONDY pounds PLUS 1!" hasn't been said yet.


----------



## squidgemonster (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont understand bajilliondy but maybe 600 is a reasonable equivalent...
I take it you have given up trying to diet then Donni ....
A bit like Sheila then really,shes not far behind you ..


----------



## AlethaBBW (Mar 20, 2009)

If u weihg a bajilliondy and i wehg a bajilliondy culd we like xpand across teh ocean an hold handz? Cuz that wuld be hawt.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 20, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I prefer Jeremy Kyle, lol. I'm going to represent all the bajilliondy pounders in the UK


Look, please dont do this. You know how the British public gets bazilliony Pounders and people who are just milliony pounders mixed up. I dont want your bazzilliony fetish giving out a bad impression to all the milliony pounder people i love. Not to mention the children.. who's thinking of them in all this?? Frankly i'm outraged! Though, tell me when you are on and i'll video it!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2009)

We're locking this thread too. The only purpose of this thread is to mock another member and really, kids, enough's enough.

The mods will be discussing it, and it could be reopened. But for now, please give it a rest.


----------

